# Got Some New Fish



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I don't have a fishkeeping community so I thought I'd tell you guys: I got 5 Corydoras habrosus for my 10 gallon tank to share with my betta, Caleb. These little guys will max out at just 0.75".

Photos:







































Specs (in case anyone cares):
10 gallon
LED Top Fin strip light
Eheim Ecco 2232 (for tanks up to 35 gallons because I'm an overacheiver)
Fluval 150W heater
1 male betta named Caleb
5 Corydoras habrosus
Several amazon swords
Some kind of anubias
Prolific java fern
Java moss that is barely hanging on


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

They are adorable! Ive seen the pygmy corydoras online but never at a store. Did you have to special order them?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice! I really like that gravel....never seen any like that.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

TeyluFarm said:


> They are adorable! Ive seen the pygmy corydoras online but never at a store. Did you have to special order them?


No, I have a mom and pop fish store near me that has all the fish the Big box pet stores don't carry. They're awesome.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Nice! I really like that gravel....never seen any like that.


It's actually just white sand but they're so tiny it looks like gravel


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cool!!! They look really pretty


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it! Thank you for sharing. We don't have any aquariums in our home now but at our peak were running two 55 gallons and a 20. I have a special love for betta! I have wanted to try to create a community tank around a betta and this is just lovely. 

My last betta, Trevor, a gorgeous crowntail, lasted 6 years despite frequent road trips as I moved around!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Deborah Haney said:


> It's actually just white sand but they're so tiny it looks like gravel


Nice! I've never done a planted aquarium. I used to have a 55 gal and a 60 gal freshwater, both running at the same time.

Now I have just the one, a 90 gal reef, which is pretty and fascinating; but a lot of work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

I like this idea of putting those small cory's in there! I'll have to look for those at our LFS. Our bettas Mario and Peach nip at snail antennae since they are fed live black worms so this might be another option! Mario has his own 5.5 gal tank and Peach is in our 35 gal community tank with 3 glass cats, a powder blue dwarf gourami, an albino bristlenose pleco, assassin snail, and one juvenile angelfish and they all surprisingly get along well (but this setup is temporary). here's some pics that are from a few months ago. Peach actually looks completely different now since they are koi's she has the marbling gene which makes her patterns change all the time.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love the look of your tank, it's so natural looking. It reminds me of an aquarium exhibit.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those are awesome!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice! Where did you find those type of Bettas?


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Lstein said:


> Nice! Where did you find those type of Bettas?


 There's a website called aquabid.com that I buy them off of. Both of mine are from Indonesia. After you buy your fish you talk with the breeder to send them to a U.S. transhipper and you pay to have them shipped to your house from there. It's about twice as expensive (because of shipping) than a Petco betta but I've always found them to be healthier, and better for breeding.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I had only seen them on ebay, so that's interesting. All of my saltwater fish have been shipped before, amazing they can make it through that lol.


----------

